# when will they release more "stretch goals"?



## dabbler (Dec 6, 2017)

finished them all in under 2 weeks, would like moar


----------



## Bcat (Dec 6, 2017)

They’re adding new times goals for events. Maybe that’s how they’ll live on


----------



## Final Chaos (Dec 7, 2017)

I dont understand how they have such few goals either. They should have a catch 1000 bugs/fish 
Catch 50 fish in a row
Catch 100 fish in a row ect..
Its a game where you do the same stuff over and over. You should have rewards for doing a ton of tbem. Not 50.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Dec 7, 2017)

these new timed goals remind me of MEOW coupon goals tbh, that's probably what they were aiming for


----------

